# Dvorak, Antonin; Op. 95/09 From The New World - Video



## clhguitar (May 28, 2012)




----------



## MaestroRoss (Jun 2, 2012)

Very nice. I love Dvorak! Been listening to the full New World Symphony already 5 times this week! Why didn't you video your whole body and face? I like to see who's performing if there is a body to watch.. your legs aren't interesting. That's the only thing I didn't like about it. Otherwise it was sweet and peaceful.


----------

